# Unsure of actions i can take after facility failed to tell me about injured horse



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I have no advice, but just wanted to say I am sorry for you and your horse  It is worse to see them hurt than to get hurt ourselves! I would be very upset that I wasnt told. I am sure you would have wanted to look and possible treat it as soon as possible.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to give a wild guess that they don't know. If she's out on pasture and not brought in daily to feed, they may not have seen it. Even if she is, they may have thought it wasn't serious enough to bother you with. I don't/didn't notify my boarders every time their horse gets in a little kerfluffle with another horse, unless it's something that requires a LOT of tending to or a vet call.


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

Like Dreamcatcher said, if she's not brought in there's no guarantee that the marks and her knee were noticed. I'm not sure what the law says but unless there was a legal contract signed that stated any injuries would be reported immediately, I'm not sure there's much you can do to bring it up in court. It'll become a he said/she said scenario and unless there's extensive vet bills for instance, I see no reason why you would try to bring the law into it. 

Take records of her injuries if you like, then let the facility owner know what happened and then move to your new boarding place. Just be aware that if your mare is put into the company of new horses, new bites/marks may appear as order is established. It sounds like your mare is low on the totem pole and that means getting smacked around a bit, unfortunately.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What does your lease/board agreement say?


----------

